# not just another album this album will change your life!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The uter most angelical ensemble , driven by god himself , just kidding but hardly this album is so splendid i wanted to share it whit you so you could by it see.. en enjoy,rejoice,smile, and says hmm this deprofundis guy in league white the lord

It's called: And on 'Earth, peace woaw,ivan moody l,is quite something , there is some outstanding gesualdo too.

beene bene ciao, love yah all, so ,had to share this amazing pick of the month of deprofundis great great album, voice are so unlighten ,mezmerizing you will love it like i did.

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

will give it a listen


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> The uter most angelical ensemble , driven by god himself , just kidding but hardly this album is so splendid i wanted to share it whit you so you could by it see.. en enjoy,rejoice,smile, and says hmm this deprofundis guy in league white the lord
> 
> It's called: And on 'Earth, peace woaw,ivan moody l,is quite something , there is some outstanding gesualdo too.
> 
> ...


Is it on Naxos deprofundis, can't find it so far


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sir...were you drunk when you posted this?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Is it on Naxos deprofundis, can't find it so far



View attachment 102612


link here


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> The uter most angelical ensemble , driven by god himself , just kidding but hardly this album is so splendid i wanted to share it whit you so you could by it see.. en enjoy,rejoice,smile, and says hmm this deprofundis guy in league white the lord
> 
> It's called: And on 'Earth, peace woaw,ivan moody l,is quite something , there is some outstanding gesualdo too.
> 
> ...


Have you heard Ivan Moody's recording of the Akathistos Hymn? It's very evocative.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> The uter most angelical ensemble , driven by god himself , just kidding but hardly this album is so splendid i wanted to share it whit you so you could by it see.. en enjoy,rejoice,smile, and says hmm this deprofundis guy in league white the lord
> 
> It's called: And on 'Earth, peace woaw,ivan moody l,is quite something , there is some outstanding gesualdo too.
> 
> ...


On Youtube? ...................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marinera said:


> View attachment 102612
> 
> 
> link here


You are a star, and also very helpful, thank you.


----------

